# The Movie Pop Quiz....



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoever gets this right ask a new question....

What is it that Blondie has on his revolver grip, in The Good, The Bad and the Ugly?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2009)

His hand.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Silver Rattlesnake.

How many "man with no name" movies did Clint Eastwood star in?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2009)

3.
What Clint Eastwood movie features Jim Carey?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

Wildcat, sorry to say but you're wrong.

5

1. Fistful of Dollars
2. For a Few Dollars More
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. High Plains Drifter
5. Pale Rider.

While not all the exact same character, they were loosely based on each other.



oh and to answer your question "The Dead Pool"


----------



## Graeme (Jul 26, 2009)

The Dead Pool.

What was the name of the pub featured in "Shaun of the Dead?"

(Edit; Ooops. Not quick enough. Chris has it.)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, looks like we cross-posted and we have our first controversy!! 

ok, I'll throw a question...

Bernard Hill starred in 2 movies that both won the Oscar for Best Picture and whose climatic line was "Don't let go...I won't let go"

What are the two movies?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Titanic and Lord of The Rings: Return of The King....

In the movie Slapshot, there are the notorious Hanson Brothers, played by 3 guys, only one of which has the real last name Hanson......

The other 2 are Steve and Jeff Carlson...

Originally, the Hanson Brothers were to be played by 3 REAL Brothers, not 2 and a third guy.... What were the names of the 3 original brothers????

Actually, just name the missing Brother........


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

Only ones I can think of are the Sutter Bros?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope.......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

I found it but I cheated - found it on the web.  I'll keep my mouth shut!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

NO MOTHERFU*KING CHEATING U ASSHOLES!!!!!!! 

If u cant guess the answer to a question, dont... The person who stumps the board asks another question....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought that was Rule #1!! 

and you got mine frickkin' quick!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 26, 2009)

Jeff, Steve and Dave Hanson.


----------



## Becca (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh and 'The Winchester' from the Shaun of the Dead.  OK Monty, what did I win?!??!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 26, 2009)

I was quickly corrected by my taller half, and his name was Jack Carlson.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2009)

LMAO @ buncha cheatin' MoFos...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

What a bunch a bullsh!t..... 

Shes stickin with the "I remember u tellin me.." storyline.... Anyways, I get a re-question.....

In Top Gun, how many actual kills did Maverick get ????


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wouldn't be Bolly...Hollywood if he didn't make Ace, but....4?


----------



## Becca (Jul 26, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> What a bunch a bullsh!t.....
> 
> Shes stickin with the "I remember u tellin me.." storyline.... Anyways, I get a re-question.....
> 
> In Top Gun, how many actual kills did Maverick get ????



Does Goose count?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Les'Bride said:


> Does Goose count?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm guessing 2.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2009)

Les'Bride said:


> Does Goose count?










Wheels


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

it was....3 *and runs off*


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2009)

So where's the next question?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Come on LB, holding up progress here. <snicker>


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2009)

Njaco said:


> So where's the next question?





vikingBerserker said:


> Come on LB, holding up progress here. <snicker>


I always thought that you had to wait for the questioner to confirm your answer before you could pose another ?




Les'Bride said:


> it was....3 *and runs off*




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ICklNFBDMA_

I think she is right though.


Wheels


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2009)

It was 3, she was right.... Dont know why she didnt ask another question....


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

In the movie 'Citizen Kane' What was "Rosebud"? 



....and they're off!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2009)

Les'Bride said:


> In the movie 'Citizen Kane' What was "Rosebud"?
> 
> 
> 
> ....and they're off!



Always suspected that you two were a bit "off"....

Need to think about this one, d*mn!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2009)

It was a snow-sled.

What was Luke Skywalker's call-sign in "Star Wars" (episode IV....the original FIRST)?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 31, 2009)

Was it THX-1138?


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> What was Luke Skywalker's call-sign in "Star Wars" (episode IV....the original FIRST)?



it was Red 5.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2009)

and the question is?


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

in the LOTR trilogy what is Golums real name...before the ring turns him??


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2009)

Smegul

I know it's not spelled right, but that's how it sounds...


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

good enough! Your question, Sir??


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright...

In the movie "Kelly's Heros", Oddball goes into battle with his loudspeakers blaring a song.

Who was singing the song?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Dammit, I remember "Working on the Rail Road" but that's probably not the one you're talking about.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit, I remember "Working on the Rail Road" but that's probably not the one you're talking about.


Nope...that's not it


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't hit me with them negative waves so early in the morning. Need to watch that flick again I hear.....

Definitely an antisocial type. Woof, woof, woof! That's my other dog imitation.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2009)

And I thought we had us some die-hard Kelly's Heros fans out there...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

The one I do remember is the one when they had finished destroying the rail yard.
Which like VB said is Working on the Railroad.

The only other one that I can think of is when Oddball is leading the band down the road.
I thought they were playing the US army marching song. "The Army Goes Rolling Along"


Make a deal. You know a deal deal.
Maybe he's a republican. 
I thought Don Rickles was good in it.


Wheels

Edit:
Is it Josephine Baker ? 
I seem to recall a woman's voice when they started to attack the railroad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps I should have narrowed it down a little:

When Oddball attacked the train station, near the town they were headed to, he was playing a song over the loudspeakers...and here's your clue...

(It wasn't working on the railroad) It was a song from the 60's and if I tell you what the song was, it would give away who sang it... 

* Edit to your edit *


> Edit:
> Is it Josephine Baker ?
> I seem to recall a woman's voice when they started to attack the railroad.


Might have been backup singers...that's all I'll say


----------



## Becca (Aug 2, 2009)

I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer, I will NOT google for the answer.


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2009)

I thought it was All for the love of sunshine


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2009)

trackend said:


> I thought it was All for the love of sunshine


That was indeed the song!

I know I asked who the person was singing, but since I stumped everyone by that, I'll give the win to trackend!!

It was sung by Hank Williams Jr., and was a popular song in 1969 

Good job!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Dammit! Now I remember!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit! Now I remember!!!!


Don't we all. 


Wheels


----------



## Becca (Aug 3, 2009)

Right on and congrats, Track...NOW, on to the next question??? hint, hint...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, if nobody gonna post one, I'll step up to the plate...

Name three movies that co-starred Steve McQueen and James Coburn.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 4, 2009)

The Great Escape, The Magnificent Seven, and Hell is for Heroes?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn, that was quick!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got two of them on DVD...Had to think about Hell is for Heroes...It's been a while....

The Great Escape had a veteran of Stalag Luft Einz in its cast. Name him.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no idea, but that's pretty sam cool!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 5, 2009)

Need a hint?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah, looks like we do.


----------



## GaryMcL (Aug 5, 2009)

Was it Robert Clarey, the Frenchman from Hogan's Heroes? I remember him as being a former WWII POW but I don't remember if he was in the movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, was the gentlemen English?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2009)

That movie had quite a few WWII vets.

Donald Pleasence served in the RAF and was shot down and held as POW. Been a while since I read about him, but I'm pretty sure he served aboard Lancasters.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hmm, was the gentlemen English?



Yes, as a matter of fact. I believe he was a gunner on one of a Brit Heavy before he was shot down.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> That movie had quite a few WWII vets.
> 
> Donald Pleasence served in the RAF and was shot down and held as POW. Been a while since I read about him, but I'm pretty sure he served aboard Lancasters.



He is the one. WTG, GrauGeist!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2009)

Woa...I got that right??

Sweet! 

Ok then...in the movie "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow", our hero flies a P-40.

Which model is it?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the movie staring me in the face but I'm too lazy to watch it - I'm gonna guess from memory a P-40B? or its a P-40T (T = Transformer)


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2009)

lol...nope

They used a legitimate P-40 to model SkyCaptain's ride

I'll give you a hint:
It was the last P-40 production model manufactured.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 8, 2009)

P-40M


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2009)

I think thats a P-40N?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I think thats a P-40N?


You got it!

SkyCaptain's P-40 was a P-40N 

A bit of info regarding Joe Sullivan's ride:


> Sky Captain flies a late-model P-40, the six gun version of the P-40N. However, his has a few "Hollywoodifications": - The rear decking behind the pilot's seat, and the fuselage fuel tank under it, were removed in order to add a second seat (for Polly). This was actually done to some real P-40s for flight instruction. - The pop-open bays for the cable launcher and magnet bombs are right in the middle of the centerline fuel tank (which fills the interior of the wing between the main wheel wells). - The small underwater engines under the horizontal stabilizers would retract right into the tail wheel gear well, and into each other. - When going into underwater mode, the ostensibly solid-metal propeller blades collapse down into the prop spinner, and into a different section of space-time. The real plane's prop spinner is a shell that goes around the collars and gearing of the prop hub assembly. - Roughly 5000 horsepower appears to have been added to the 1200hp Allison engine.
> 
> The paint job is that of the "Flying Tigers", a group of American fighter pilots (supposedly) paid by the Chinese government to fight the Japanese in Burma. The "Tigers" themselves got the idea from RAF planes based in Africa in the early part of WW II. Joe briefly mentioned flying for them while arguing with Polly Perkins about his sabotaged plane. The Flying Tigers were revealed in 1991 to have been a "black" operation of the US Armed Forces under direct authorisation by President Franklin D. Rooesevelt.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok. my question....

In the movie "Tremors", what is the license plate number of Michael Gross and Reba McIntyre's black SUV?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Piece of cake.... "UZI 4U". If I remember, it's a GMC.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

Way to go, Charles!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 9, 2009)

I loved Tremors as a kid! Watched it agian recently, and luckily it's one of those few films that are as good as you remember them


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Seem them too, both of them....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, my question. In the movie "Flying Tigers". John Wayne makes a straffing run on the Japanese. When he returns
he tells the mechanic to gas and re-arm the plane, and "paint that spinner ........". What color ????

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2009)

"...and paint that spinner you sons of b!tches!"

Well, I have no clue...but he _could_ have said thet...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Red?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Red?



Nope !!!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmmmm....Blue?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2009)

Paisley ? 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Black


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope, nope and nope. You guys gals are running out of colors.... Gosh... I didn't think it was that hard !!
Of course, it was made in 1942......

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

White??


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow ?


Wheels


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 10, 2009)

plaid...8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Pink?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> White??




That's it !!! Knew you guys would get it sooner or later...

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2009)

Heh. I think they were starting to run out of Crayons!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL!!

There's only so many primary colors before you hit ones like "Mauve", "Cayan", "Vermillion" and "Navajo White"...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Next question....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

It's on Vikingberserker.....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

C'mon VB, throw out a good one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aye! What's keeping you mate?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Dammit, sorry guys. I didn't think I'd gotten it!

What was the boat number of the submarine in _Das Boot_?


.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

96?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Nicely done. It's yours mon ami.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool!

OA-5599
Colorado


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool!
> 
> OA-5599
> Colorado



Hey Jan...... is that a question ???

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2009)

I think its a license plate?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool!
> 
> OA-5599
> Colorado


the Challenger in Vanishing Point


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

If it is a license plate, the only movies I know in Colorado were westerns and South Park - neither which I think would be the answer.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

I think pb has it


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2009)

The first or second VP movie?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Pb has it! It's the Challenger in Vanishing Point, the first proper one!



Over to you Pb.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg_ 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool!
> 
> OA-5599
> Colorado



It was also in the second movie. Two out of the five cars used in the second movie are on display in Sevierville,TN at Floyd Garretts Muscle Car Museum one of witch the shop I work at restored and it has the same license plates.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

Gee's! I um, hate it when people who win make you wait.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2009)

Somebody needs to WAKE PB UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

*PB! WAKE THE F*CK UP!!!*


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

What did Slim Pickens find in his durvival pack in Dr Strangelove


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2009)

condoms?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 31, 2009)

Njaco said:


> condoms?


ok 


"Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find: one forty-five caliber automatic; two boxes of ammunition; four days' concentrated emergency rations; one drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills; one miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible; one hundred dollars in rubles; one hundred dollars in gold; nine packs of chewing gum; one issue of prophylactics; three lipsticks; three pair of nylon stockings. Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

See if we spark life in this one again....


----------



## jamierd (Oct 9, 2009)

Which actor played guinivieres father in the movie Excalibur


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2009)

Sean Connery - he plays everyone's father in Medevial movies.


----------



## jamierd (Oct 9, 2009)

not this time Njaco nice try though


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## muller (Oct 9, 2009)

Patrick Stewart aka Jean luc Picard.

What is Robocops 1st directive??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2009)

To Protect?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well....?


----------



## jamierd (Oct 12, 2009)

protect the innocent


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

"kill 'em all, and let God sort 'em out?"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought that I'd maybe bring this one back with a questions.....

Why do you see in some/most films, pilots shake the stick when they fire their guns.....that's wrong isn't, or?


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 20, 2010)

I always thought they were either simulating 1) the plane vibrating as the guns fire, or 2) the pilot "spraying" the bullets around to cover a slightly wider area.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought they were using an Etch-a-Sketch.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2010)

Actually, depending on the aircraft, you'd have to compensate for the recoil of the MG's and/or cannon. I remember reading somewhere that in the Me262, a short burst with all four Mk108s would alter the aircraft's course airspeed and:
"_rattle one's teeth in a dreadful manner_"...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2010)

But thats a shaking of the whole aircraft. Would it translate to just the stick?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not the recoil of the guns shaking the stick, it's the pilot trying to keep the crate on target as the recoil skews the aircraft.

Granted, some of the movies over-exagerate it, but like I said, of you have a machine that's packing some real punch, the effect will be greater.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

But the way it looks, they shake the stick in the same way as the recoil of the guns.....why I wonder is that I never thought about it before, until a day or so ago, when they were showing some clips from the old BoB movie.
You can almost see the pilot going ratatatatatata and shake the afore mentioned stick at the same time....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2010)

I scanned through the movie (it's been a while since I've seen it), and I see what you mean, that's a little over-emphasizing on the actor's part...lol

I guess it makes look much more exciting that way!

Kind of like those cheap westerns, where the gun-slingers are waving thier six-shooters at the bad guys, making it look like they're flinging the bullets out of the barrel...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Kind of like those cheap westerns, where the gun-slingers are waving thier six-shooters at the bad guys, making it look like they're flinging the bullets out of the barrel...



Heh...and you can still cover the grouping with a silver dollar. If its the good guy's shots, that is. Bad guys can't hit the ground they're standing on.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!

And ever take the time to count how many rounds they fire? (good OR bad guys)

Seems to me those six-shooters are magical, that is, unless the plot will thicken when the magic six (or 12 or 24) shooter goes *click* (which you really wouldn't hear, since your ears would be ringing like crazy after all that shooting...)


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 26, 2010)

Didnt you know that those 6 shooters are belt fed with 30mm depleted uranium API....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a pop quiz thingy as such but, what's the name of the song that the crew is singing in "The Hunt For Red October"?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucky, from what I can gather they sing the Refrain and then the last verse of the Russian Anthem. I may be wrong but that's what I could sort out from what I found.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

according to the IMDB.com, its this...

"The Anthem of the Soviet Union"
Music by Aleksandr Aleksandrov (as A.V. Aleksandrov)
Text by Gabriel Ureklyan (as G.A. El-Reghistan) Sergei Mikhalkov (as S.V. Mikhalkov)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2010)

That sounds a lot better than what I found.


----------

